# Where can I buy a good cheap Louis Vuitton



## luvme4me (Jan 12, 2006)

Sppedy? I am looking for one at a reasonable price I know it bugs some people having replicas and all but I don't care lol. Hopefully one of you gals know a good place that won't rip me off


----------



## ruby_soho (Jan 12, 2006)

An actual Louis Vuitton ripoff I've only ever seen sold on the streets..New York, Italy...Chinatowns everywhere. Basically the streets of big cities. Umm I don't know what else, you could search yahoo for knockoffs and see if any sites have them....Oh! Or ebay! Definitely check ebay. That's my two cents.


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 12, 2006)

Ebay or bidbag.com  (bid bag openly admits that they are replicas)


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 12, 2006)

i can sell you mine. its a fake and its the rainbow one like jessica simpson. which one are you looking for?


----------



## ette (Jan 12, 2006)

www.ioffer.com


----------



## inlucesco (Jan 12, 2006)

Thrift stores.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Ebay!


----------



## user2 (Feb 26, 2006)

http://www.aaareplicas.com/


----------

